# Can I removed that far left menu bar?



## SweetNic_JA (Jan 13, 2006)

Is there a way to deselect this? I find it very distracting / annoying.

Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## superstar (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes I agree 100% it is very distracting


----------



## bludacious (Jan 13, 2006)

At least put it on the right side!


----------



## senimoni (Jan 13, 2006)

I like it..always the odd one out!


----------



## tal (Jan 13, 2006)

Please set up the menu bar so that we may hide it at OUR discretion. 

Thanks much.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 14, 2006)

Girls,

We have a lot of menu options and the top menu was getting too cluttered especially for users with low resolutions. I don't think I can make it hide/show on demand. I just wanted to give a quick way of selecting things.

It is up to you really to see whether it is distracting/helpful or anything else. 

Let me know what you all think please so that we can find a solution that everyone enjoys.


----------



## LaNecia (Jan 14, 2006)

senimoni said:
			
		

> I like it..always the odd one out!


 
Me too!


----------



## Millahdoowop (Jan 14, 2006)

I don't like it. It feels like the whole page is squished to the side.


----------



## firecracker (Jan 14, 2006)

Millah03 said:
			
		

> I don't like it. It feels like the whole page is squished to the side.


Me too.  Ok Dimo if we have no choice I will adjust my vision.  LOL


----------



## soapdiva2 (Jan 14, 2006)

OK, call me a freak but what about it being on the right instead of the left, maybe since the majority of folks are right handed it has something to do with familiarity....it feels more comfortable on the right.  If feels weird to shift your vision to left almost like a distraction.  Of course I could be wrong but just a thought erplexed


----------



## sweetascocoa (Jan 15, 2006)

i like it. and i think it should be on the right too


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Jan 15, 2006)

I HATE IT.  I REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLY hope this can be changed.  It doesn't feel the same anymore.  It is affecting my experience (sounds corny lol) but it just aint the same man!


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jan 15, 2006)

lol... ill co-sign to the whole "messin up the vibe" thing


----------



## jasmin (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't like it.  Also where is the search option?


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jan 15, 2006)

I have no problem with change or any of that, it's just really annoying to have to shift the screen to the right all of the time, especially when someone with a long-siggy comes in and posts.


----------



## hondahoney007 (Jan 15, 2006)

If we must have it I prefer it on the rightside.


----------



## superstar (Jan 15, 2006)

I just  want to say again I hate it. I found myself not surfing here as much because it throws off my eye balance or something.  I can't take it


----------



## Samaria (Jan 16, 2006)

im lefthanded so the left is cool. lol... maybe im blind but i wanna do a  search cant find the search link


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 16, 2006)

Millah03 said:
			
		

> I don't like it. It feels like the whole page is squished to the side.



I agree with this. At least put it on the right if we have to have it at all.


----------



## Softresses (Jan 16, 2006)

It does not work very well for me either.

Softresses


----------



## tal (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm left handed also, but this is not working for me at all. My suggestions are:

1. Move everything to the top of the page. In other words create a SECOND row under Home, Discussion Forum, Feature of the Month, Photo Galleries, Subscribe, Contact Us, and Archive. This second row would include: Menu, User CP, Posts, and Journal.

2. Create drop-down lists for each of those categories. Whenever you place your curser over the main categories you would see all of the items associated with that category.

This way, we would able to see a full screen. By the way, how can I see a full screen without having to move the bottom arrow on my computer to slide the view into the center?

Hopefully, we get a resolution sooner than later. This is just not agreeing with my eyes.

Thanks a million.

**************************


			
				Samaria said:
			
		

> im lefthanded so the left is cool. lol... maybe im blind but i wanna do a search cant find the search link


----------



## sky_blu (Jan 17, 2006)

I dont care what side its on its still annoying if its not at the top. But thats JMO. I would rather see it how it was or with the ability to change it to suit me.


----------



## Mestiza (Jan 18, 2006)

tal said:
			
		

> I'm left handed also, but this is not working for me at all. My suggestions are:
> 
> 1. Move everything to the top of the page. In other words create a SECOND row under Home, Discussion Forum, Feature of the Month, Photo Galleries, Subscribe, Contact Us, and Archive. This second row would include: Menu, User CP, Posts, and Journal.
> 
> ...



This is a great suggestion!


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jan 18, 2006)

Helloooooo....????  Anybody out there????


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Jan 18, 2006)

LEFT
RIGHT
TOP
BOTTOM

I'll STILL HATE IT!


----------



## Blossssom (Jan 18, 2006)

It doesn't bother me... stay or go


----------



## Lucia (Jan 19, 2006)

Millah03 said:
			
		

> I don't like it. It feels like the whole page is squished to the side.


ITA, I like the page to be big and fill up the whole page.
Can we have a choice, like when you paly a video or download there is a speed choice, high resolution/speed-hide away menu, low res/slower side or top bar?


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jan 30, 2006)

So many people have voiced their complaints about this, I'm surprised there has been no response....


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow, the menu bar is almost invisible to me now. I have TOTALLY tuned it out. It's funny how the mind works


----------

